# Hibrido telefonico para radio emisoras barato y fácil de construir



## kaiser80s (Ene 1, 2015)

Hola chicos espero que estén bien bueno les comento, aquí les dejo mi aporte y mi aprobación de lo que hice, ya que tengo funcionando 2 de los híbridos fabricados por mi, en dos emisoras radiales,  hace 1 mes y cero problema, trabajando optimo. Bueno les dejo mis esquemático y saludos, les saldrá muy barato su construcción feliz año 2015 y suerte en el proyecto.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola, porque utilizaste esos transformadores y no los de audio?. En principio la salida de la consola que tiene buena señal, se inyecta a la entrada de microfono, no tendrias que poner ahi un potenciometro para disminuir la señal?. no satura?. lo mismo a la salida de auricular del telefono, donde esta el parlante no es demasiada señal para atacar la entrada de la consola?. Carlosdaniel


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 18, 2016)

yo encontré este montaje en una web electronica no la ocupe toda pues el tranformador lo saque de una PCI que traen las PC para dial de marcado telefónico la parte que conecta con el típico operacional amplificador 2822 yo use el que viene en el parlantito de PC y ya llevo mas de 3 años usándolo espero que sigan posteando cualquier pregunta aqui estaré para ayudar



asi queda con la opcional de ponerlo en el amplificador del parlantito del PC:babear:


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola estimados, como estan. se que en este hilo ya no hay publicaciones desde hace algun tiempo. yo subo unas imagenes de un hibrido telefonico. que no se que componentes lleva pero en su momento andubo fenomenal. solo un zumbido pero pequeño... lo tenia guardado. si alguien sabe que componente usa este hibrido telefonico. agradeceria lo comparta. para poder mejorarlo mas aun.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

En el post de arriba del tuyo tenés la respuesta !


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 12, 2017)

cambia la foto para poder ayudarte pues no se ve que lleva el transformador pero si debe llevar en la entrada y la salida un condensador 102 en cada una para suprimir ruido (en paralelo)


----------

